# Morning vomiting



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby has been throwing up in the mornings several days a week. This has been going on for a few months. 

It's usually sometime between 6-7:30 a.m. She'll bolt out of bed, jump off and throw up a small amount of bile. I am assuming it's because she hasn't had breakfast yet and is over hungry? We've tried moving her dinner time later but this hasn't seemed to help. She doesn't vomit at any other time of the day, it's only in the mornings before she eats her breakfast.

Does anyone else have this issue? Should I be concerned? I feel bad for her because she looks quite sad after she throws up. I am also growing a little tired of cleaning up yellow bile stains from my carpet!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Is she pooping ok?


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Could she be too hot in the bed? My pup Layla did this a few times, always after she had jumped in bed with me for a cuddle in the mornings, she would jump out of the bed and be sick......a few times before it happened she started panting under the quilt and I lifted it off her, but she still jumped out and had the same little pile green sick like the one you describe. 
I always had it in my head she had overheated for some reason, could be barking up the wrong tree though


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure if it's the same cause, but Savannah used to throw up bile in the mornings, too. I found giving her a small snack a bit before bed time helped. Eventually I stopped the snack. Now when I put her to bed she gets her kong toy stuffed with an ice cube that has a dot of peanut butter frozen in the center. It has become our bedtime ritual.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

As I type I am cleaning up my Ruby's bile vomit. I notice she does this every once in a while and it is always in the morning before she eats or drinks anything. She only had an issue once when she was vomiting many times in a day when I took her to the vet. She had chewed on a dry pig ear that she never had before and caused her stomach to get upset and dehydrated.

Has your Ruby had anything changed in her diet? I keep my Ruby on a strict diet with her food and treats that I know she can tolerate. If we go off of it, she gets an upset stomach.

If she is not better, always good to do a trip to the vet.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, guys.

She's eating, pooing and peeing as normal. Nothing has changed in her diet. I really think she's just over hungry. We still feed her 3 times a day, so they're smaller meals. I'll try giving her a small snack before bedtime and see if that helps.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Our Jasper would vomit a little bile around 4am. We started feeding him a small snack of his kibble/oats right before bed and that has cleared it up. I guess it's probably due to excess bile production and an empty stomach. He didn't seem to do it when we forgot to give him his fish oil at lunch (perhaps it's in combination with his kibble fat content). I know in humans, bile is used to break down fat. When you have a diet higher in fat, your body produces/releases more bile to help with digestion. Some people are prone to bile-y stomachs when empty.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

This also happened to Bentley this morning too. First time it happened, but I think it's because he ate a little earlier in the evening a usual because I had him with me out and about later at night. No more earlier feedings for him!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Happens every time Sam chews on things his stomach cannot digest. 
After dinner, Sam loves to chew on his blankets when I don't look. If he swallows a bigger piece he will surely vomit the next morning. For that matter I don't let him chew on sticks, either.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

On a few occasions, I've forgotten to give Willie his lunch time biscuit. Then, remembering to give it to him later (like about 3:00 or 4:00 p.m.), I can expect him to gobble it down and then throw it up. I think they can only go so long on an empty stomach. So... I always try to remember that lunch biscuit!   (You'd think he would remind me!)


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

As others have said, it's not uncommon. Jasper used to vomit bile regularly when he was younger. Veterinarian said it's called bilious vomiting syndrome (blech!), and that what probably happens is that if the stomach is empty for too long, acid builds up and irritates the stomach, bile refluxes into the stomach (it's normally made in the gall bladder and released into the small intestine) and the dog vomits it up.

She said to give him a snack right before bed. So we'd do our nighttime potty, then come inside for either a few spoonfuls of plain yogurt or cottage cheese. You could also halve his dinner, give one half at his normal time, and then the last half right before bed.

Anyway, the nighttime snacks preventing the morning bile vomit, and he did outgrow it. It's been so long since he did it I can't even remember. Some dogs do also have gastric reflux or irritable bowel disease, and these can cause bilious vomiting syndrome as well. If nighttime snacks don't help, it's another thread to follow.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley frequently had the same issue in the morning. Talked to the vet and she said that that can happen when there's bile but not food for it to process. She suggested a small snack to keep something on his stomach. We never used treats for potty training, but now in the early morning when he goes out, I do give him a couple of biscuits when he comes in and the problem has reduced a great deal. I totally agree with Red Rover and jld640. In this case, food is the answer!


----------



## vizslabruin13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but my 7-month-old V (also named Riley) has been vomiting bile the past 4-5 nights at around 4-5am. I'm quite certain it's bilious vomiting syndrome due to the symptoms. Last night (around midnight) I gave him a frozen stuffed kong with green tripe and chicken, as many of the suggestions have been to feed right before bedtime, but he vomited again this morning anyway.

I started adding coconut oil to his raw food the past week and a half, so I'm starting to think that it might be related to this? Does anyone have any experience or thoughts on extra fats leading to bilious vomiting syndrome? Should I stop adding the coconut oil or continue and allow his body to adjust?

Thanks!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

My young active boys tend to vomit bile if they are hungry, and then i know i need to feed them more. 7 months could well be a growing pup needing more food due to high metabolism and growth spurt. Not sure about the syndrome, i would leave that up to a vet.


----------

